# is there anyway to tame an pacman(ornate)frog



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is there anyway that i can tame my ornate horned frog as he is quite fisty. I no that it is in there nature to be agressive, but is there any way i can just tame him down a bit as he is still youngish


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Just out of interest why do you want him tame?
Frogs arent designed to be played with and held. I only pick mine up if I need to move him when cleaning


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

No way possible mate.


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks anyway mate. i wanna tame him because on the day i am not at my mums she doesnt really wanna put here hand in and change his water because she has seen him bite me, i just guess ill, just have to get myself there to change it


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

it's not imperative that you change the water every day, but is highly advised.
If its just one or two nights a week it'll be fine without changing (Unless he's messed in it)


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## DeanEgo (Oct 10, 2011)

buy your mum some nice gloves?:lol2:


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Another way to ensure she doesn't get bitten is to get a piece of glass/plastic/similar to divide the tank. That way she can hold it in place while she removes the water dish and she won't get chomped. 

Cheers
Steph


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

i tamed mine with a chair and a whip, i can now put my whole head in his mouth without fear of him biting it off


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

feed him as much as he'll possibly eat until he wont eat no more then he should be ok, most aggresion in pacmans is because there greedy lil things that want to eat anything, or do what i used to do and feed him a juicy chick or mouse and whilst he's diiging in to it do all your spot cleaning and water changes.


----------

